# [SOLVED] Dvd-Rw drivers gone after I uninstalled Pinnacle Stuido.



## OuTLawZ-GoSu (May 28, 2007)

I installed Pinnacle Studio 11 on Windows Vista and everything was working fine. The when I uninstalled it a few hours later, my Dvd-Rw's drivers were gone. 

Here's how device manager looks like:


I tried system restore a few times and it keeps failing. I tried sytem restore on the first day I got my pc and it failed then too. I don't know why. 

btw, I'm on a HP m9077c, 2 weeks old.


----------



## OuTLawZ-GoSu (May 28, 2007)

*Re: Dvd-Rw drivers gone after I uninstalled Pinnacle Stuido.*

I found a solution from the HP support chat. 



> Tanton.Q: Please perform the following steps.
> Tanton.Q: Click on Start and click on Computer.
> Tanton.Q: Do you see the cd/dvd drive icon listed in the Computer window./
> andrew levy: no
> ...


----------



## caseyhoekstra (Jan 18, 2009)

*Re: Dvd-Rw drivers gone after I uninstalled Pinnacle Stuido.*

Just want to confirm I had the same probelm on an HP Vista computer. I followed the chat room directions described by the original post step by step and it worked exactly as advertised! My first use of this web site - what a great experience! My sincerest gratitude to whoever leads and manages this site - I expect it to be a lifesaver for me in the future!


----------

